
Here Dragons Abound: Exploring procedural generation and display of fantasy maps - _Microft
https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com
======
_Microft
Make sure to click around in the history - 2019 was absolutely dominated by
map border generation posts so far (concept; grammar; different styles: e.g.
celtic knot generation). While it was interesting, there's much more. Some
examples:

 _barrier islands_ (islands parallel to a coast, a very common thing as it
seems): [https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/12/barrier-
islan...](https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/12/barrier-islands.html)

 _grassland_ : a short series, starting at
[https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-
grassland...](https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/08/the-grasslands-
part-1.html)

 _names_ : naming places is a larger series of postings, he's starting it
here: [https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-naming-
of...](https://heredragonsabound.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-naming-of-places-
part-1.html)

 _..._

~~~
nekopa
Is his software available anywhere?

~~~
bovermyer
No, it's not. However, you can see the software that his work was originally
based on here:

[https://github.com/mewo2/terrain](https://github.com/mewo2/terrain)

------
at_a_remove
I have been following this for what seems like a couple of years now. As
someone who is into both maps and procedural generation of content, it's
fascinating.

Procedural generation as a whole has so many, so very many algorithms out
there and it is pleasant to see quite a few of them being born right on that
blog.

------
bovermyer
This blog has such a wealth of interesting information!

I wish more people would blog regularly about their process of creation.

------
jokoon
I really want to implement that Planchon Darboux algorithm now...

